# ZOL e-juice - No Saliva Required!!!!



## Zer0_C00L (5/6/20)

JUST BRILLIANT!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Chickenstrip (5/6/20)

Eeeh but then they share that zol... and pass saliva from one to the other.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (5/6/20)

I don't care if it's terrible. I want some.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (5/6/20)

As long as ee keeping a the social adistancing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/6/20)

from vape mob ? no thanks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------

